# How do you keep paint from bleeding onto an adjacent color?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm painting one color next to another and the second paint keeps bleeding onto the other, making a slightly wavy line where I'd like a really straight line. I'm currently using painters tape and it works okay, and in 1:1 you'd never notice the bleeding from one color to the other, but in 1:20 it's noticeable. 

What do you use to mask off something where two colors meet?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I use *Tamiya masking tape*. It works great with most model paints and rattlecan sprays.
The tape is kind of plastified and I have never had bleeding paint problems with it.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a low tack transparent film.I still have some of a large roll I bought years ago from an art shop.If it is still available its great for flat surfaces and being transparent it can be positioned accurately.Basically you use it like a stencil. 
Regards 
David


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had pretty good luck using the blue painters tape. The trick though is to airbrush with this tape. Regular spray can paint is too thick and will bleed. Brush painting is way way to thick and will almost always bleed with blue painters tape.


That Tamiya tape is really good too, if you can find it. I've used it for small HO scale projects.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

If you mask with a good masking tape and then put one coat of the original paint over the tape and everything. That will allow any bleeding to be in the original color. Any bleeding of the next color to be blocked before it can get under the tape.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The green/thin masking tape you can get at auto parts stores works pretty well. You can get it down to about 1/16" wide also. Just burnish it down good with your fingernail. The tape has a smooth texture, not like regular/bumpy masking tape.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You might be rushing from one color to the next. Solvents in the second color can migrate if the first color hasn't set. Finger dry might not be dry enough. 
A clear coat can also help when applied between colors. 
John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill's suggestion works great if on a model or a wall in your house. Just mask as usual and the seal the leading edge of the tape with the original color and let dry. Then paint your new color.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a few tricks that I use. Burnishing the tape with a round stick or fingernail is one, as is painting with the original color. 

When you spray, try to spray away from the masked edge, rather than toward it. That can prevent paint being forced under the tape. 

Spray a light coat first. It's less likely to bleed badly, and will seal the edge for a second and third coat, as needed. This is similar to the (very good) suggestion to use an airbrush instead of a spray can. 

Don't use the factory edge on the tape. Lay it on a piece of glass and cut a new edge using a straightedge and a SHARP blade. The new edge will be much cleaner than the original, 

While the tape is on the glass, sand the paper backing down about halfway. Thinner tape beds down into nooks and crannies better, and is less apt to allow a thick buildup against the edge. 

Instead of masking tape, use Scotch Tape. The thinner, crisper edge is nice, and being clear lets you see when it's thoroughly burnished. 

Take the tape off as soon as possible, while the paint is still wet. You may be able to clean up any stray marks with a sharp edge or a rad dipped in solvent before the paint dries. It will also prevent tearing away the edge of the new color. 

With practice, you can get amazingly crisp results. I've painted the 2" stripes on UP and Southern diesels and even a complete CofG E7 nose herald in HO scale. Just take your time, be careful, and practice - a lot!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great tips guys! I'm going to give some of these a try. Many thanks!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I use scotch tape instead of masking tape, it has a much smoother edge. Because it's clear, you can also see where it's sticking to the surface and where you have gaps. I've tried the technique of giving it another coat of the original color over the masking, and in theory it's good because it seals the edge and any paint that bleeds under will be the original color. The downside is that this coat will need to dry completely before spraying on the next color, and if it's too thick (which is easy to do with a rattle can), some of it will peel away with the tape, giving you an uneven edge. Whether you seal the edge with the original color or move on to the next color right away, it's very important to start with a light coat either way.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Lots of good ideas.... I found that multiple very light coats sprayed near the parting lines will seal up all and allow a nice crisp line. After the paint cures, paint the entire area. 

Michael


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing I have learned in years of painting trains. after you paint the first color, let it dry good, mask off using scotch blue or green painters tape. Then the real trick is spray a light coat of the first color again, let it dry and then paint your next color. There will be no bleeding because you have sealed the tape with the first color.[/b] *If you do it right, it will have very crisp lines. Thanks, Rex*


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 15 Sep 2010 01:59 PM 
One thing I have learned in years of painting trains. after you paint the first color, let it dry good, mask off using scotch blue or green painters tape. Then the real trick is spray a light coat of the first color again, let it dry and then paint your next color. There will be no bleeding because you have sealed the tape with the first color.[/b] *If you do it right, it will have very crisp lines. Thanks, Rex*


Same trick I use and it hasn't failed me yet. Take a few minutes and try it out on an old boxcar shell and you'll be pleased with this method.

pk


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Santa Fe and PK, I'll give it a go, makes sense


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I like to use a good quality electrical tape to get a sharp edge.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex, that is one darned good idea, I'll try to remember it.


----------

